# Contintental joins Star alliance



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

I got an email abuot this this week. Anyone know if this will likely impact our ability to transfer points from CO to Amtrak 1-1? Will CO eventually merge with United?


----------



## jis (Aug 14, 2009)

Guest said:


> I got an email abuot this this week. Anyone know if this will likely impact our ability to transfer points from CO to Amtrak 1-1? Will CO eventually merge with United?


Continental will join Star Alliance sometime soon after October 24th, when it leaves SkyTeam. It should have no impact on Continental's agreements with Amtrak. It is unlikely that Continental and United would merge in the near future because of United's relatively weak financial position and what some consider disadvantageous union contracts. However, once Continental joins Star Alliance you should be able to fly United and have those miles crediited to your Continental account or vice-versa.


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 14, 2009)

Guest said:


> I got an email abuot this this week. Anyone know if this will likely impact our ability to transfer points from CO to Amtrak 1-1? Will CO eventually merge with United?



I wondered the same thing. But, I noted that Amtrak is a different partner than Skyteam,so I'm assuming no changes for Amtrak!!!

RF


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 14, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > I got an email abuot this this week. Anyone know if this will likely impact our ability to transfer points from CO to Amtrak 1-1? Will CO eventually merge with United?
> ...


There are no planned changes in the relationship between Amtrak and Continental.

With CO moving to Star Alliance, there are some additional options for earning miles that can be eventually transferred to AGR. When the transition is complete on October 27, travel on United and US Airways can be credited to CO. Internationally; Air Canada, Lufthansa, Singapore, and Air New Zealand can be credited to CO. There are a number of other carries as well, see Star Alliance Members. The Star Alliance is the largest of the three airline alliances, so CO moving there from SkyTeam is a plus for both CO and AGR.

As for a merger between CO and UA, I think that is rather unlikely at the moment. I don't think the regulatory environment is conducive to that sort of deal right now.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not really worried or concerned about a merger between CO and UA. But I am concerned about CO dropping the AGR transfer option - like UA did!


----------



## jis (Aug 14, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> With CO moving to Star Alliance, there are some additional options for earning miles that can be eventually transferred to AGR. When the transition is complete on October 27, travel on United and US Airways can be credited to CO. Internationally; Air Canada, Lufthansa, Singapore, and Air New Zealand can be credited to CO. There are a number of other carries as well, see Star Alliance Members. The Star Alliance is the largest of the three airline alliances, so CO moving there from SkyTeam is a plus for both CO and AGR.


What I am really looking forward to is collecting miles on CO and UA credited to CO's FF account and then using those miles to fly in Business Class of Singapore Airlines! When I used to fly United a lot I did that a couple of times, and it was fantastic. Being able to do that again has me excited  Newark - Singapore non-stop here I come again 

In addition there is strong rumor that Air India is about to join Star Alliance, which will be an added plus for me because I will then be able to accrue CO points from internal flights in India on Air India (Domestic).


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 15, 2009)

jis said:


> ...In addition there is strong rumor that Air India is about to join Star Alliance, which will be an added plus for me because I will then be able to accrue CO points from internal flights in India on Air India (Domestic).


Air India was slated to join *A at the end of 2008. However, continuing issues with the Indian Airlines merger and IT integration have delayed their *A entry until 2010.

Aviation Week 3-18-09


----------



## jis (Aug 15, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > ...In addition there is strong rumor that Air India is about to join Star Alliance, which will be an added plus for me because I will then be able to accrue CO points from internal flights in India on Air India (Domestic).
> ...


The IA merger is behind them. Now they just have to become profitable again


----------

